# barn windows



## goatshows (Oct 5, 2007)

how many barn windows are needed for a 9x 12 barn? i have 4 doors going in and they will be stall style doors so i can leave the top open or close it, should i add windows also? they are soo expensive the cheapest i have seen is like 200 per a window. i found some for 90 but not sure how good they are.


----------



## goatshows (Oct 5, 2007)

the only side that we can put windows on is the north side


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I have several in my barn because it is great for a cross draft, and light in the winter when i have to lock them in the barn or else lose them in the snow drift.


----------



## BinderRidgeFarm (Jun 24, 2011)

Is there a particular size window you are looking at? For my chicken coop I bought a mobile home window from Lowes. It was about $22 for a 24" x 32". You can slide it vertically for ventilation and it has a screen not bad. Here many others sizes to choose from. It was very easy to install.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I have windows in my barn that came from a junked mobile home....they were the panes that crank out and DH took the harware off and drilled holes through the frames to attach "piano hinges" then just screwed them to the outside of the window openings...they open upward and I keep them open by using 1x1x12 pieces of scrap lumber, in winter I pull them closed with a piece of knotted twine. They look good too. In my kidding/milking area that is 10x10 I have a window facing east and one facing NW, each catch the morning and afternoon sun to warm the area in winter, The 8x12 doe area has 1 facing NW and 2 facing SW...once again, plenty of sunshine and light...the buck area has 2 facing SE...more morning sun for them and not much evening light but it works.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I like windows! Great for light and air.  
My feed shed has shed windows the kind with 3 slats that are on crank style so no rain can come in.


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

Look on craigslist or also at homes with dumpsters. Ask if you can give them 15$ for the windows in the dumpster. We also find them on the free area on the side of roads.


----------

